# Mini mastiffs



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Okay does that sound funny or what? Isn't the whole point of a mastiff is to have a large dog. Someone is advertising mini mastiff puppies here for $250.00. 

Here is one of the puppies.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Well dang, it sure is cute!! But wondering where the mini comes from........definitely won't be a purebred mastiff! Yep, it's funny alright. Sounds like a good marketing strategy to me.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Are there any pictures of the parents?


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

There aren't any pictures of the parents. I am sure they are mix breeds of some sorts. Here is the full ad

http://secure.adpay.com/ClicknBuy.aspx?p=1006&adid=12763664


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

looks like a pug, beagle combo that I have seen....a puggle


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Another designer dog

The guy who first started breeding and selling Puggles owned a puppymill about 40 miles from here. Later on he created a designer dog mix he called a mini Saint Bernard. 

The Milwaukee Humane Society "helped" this guy retire by buying all of his dogs and his supplies. I know it sounds weird, but they wanted to save all of his dogs and keep them from breeding more puppies. If the Milwaukee Humane Society hadn't bought everything, he would have auctioned off his dogs and set up to people who were expanding their puppymill or starting a new puppymill.

deb
in wi


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Another *designer dog*


AKA *over priced *MUTTS

P. T. Barnum was correct


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

the only thing that "looks" like that puppy has anything to do with the Mastiff breed is the color, which can be found in just about any type of dog, (its actually my favorite marking/coloring for dogs) personally i wouldnt WANT a MINI mastiff, defeats the WHOLE point of the breed,


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Run away! Run away!


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

http://dakotawinds.homestead.com/

Got curious about the mini st bernards and came across this. I have to admit that they are kinda neat looking. Looking around at the site though I simply cannot believe the price they are charging for lab mixes. they are not very interesting to look at and nothing at all unique their. It boggles the mind someone would pay $1200 for a lab mix that really really is no different then the shelter mutts around here that are so plentifull. OK I can see the little breeds because their arent usually little toy dog puppies available at shelters but boy if you want a lab mix you are in luck.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

lasergrl said:


> http://dakotawinds.homestead.com/


Holy puppymill! Buttons for Paypal and everything. Don't get me started. :grumble:


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

What a pretty looking... mutt.

Oh, Wolf- i've been watching Dakota Winds for years. Check out their mutt horses as well... they offered me one, via the net, years ago- for close to what I could get what I actually wanted for.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Oh, Wolf- i've been watching Dakota Winds for years. Check out their mutt horses as well... they offered me one, via the net, years ago- for close to what I could get what I actually wanted for.


I don't think I can bear to go back to that site, or my anger management skills will go right out the window. :grump:


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

The funny thing about the mini labs is on average they weigh 50lbs. You can find plenty of purebred labs that weigh that. I need to start pulling mix breed puppies from craigslist and shelters to rename and sell for ridiculous prices. I wonder though if they actually sell any pups?


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

That pup's hair is too long. My Mastiff mix has very short hair and the Mastiff we had on our farm when I was a kid had real short hair also.


----------

